# Co Catering



## lark (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been asked to be the food orchestrator at an upcoming wedding where the food will be prepared ahead of time by several people.  The food will be prepared in licensed kitchens.  I've also been asked to prepare two side salads, non alcoholic beverages and assorted breads.  My question is who's ultimately liable for the food if I'm hired to set up the buffet stations and hold the food at the wedding?  My second question is how common is it for caterers  to allow outside foods to an event?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd walk away from this one. Any experienced caterer would have said no from the first phone call.


----------



## lark (Mar 15, 2017)

​Just curious what the red flags were for you?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

1st question, IMO, if you are receiving the check from the wedding party, then you are the accountable one.

2nd question, IME, zero, zilch, nada, zip


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember one of the last weddings we did. We got the hall and were responsible for 100% of the food and bevies. Anyway, at the event the bride's granny shows up, goes straight to me, and shoves this clutch of shopping bags at me and walks away. Inside the bags are sliced char siew(roast pork) hacked up roast duck, and hacked up roast chicken--all courtesy of the local butcher i n chinatown. There were also several cockroaches in the bags too, my guess coming from granny's stash of shopping bags from home.

Bride apologized over and over, but also insisted we plate the stuff up and put it on a side table didn't really go all that well with our prime rib and gratin potatoes theme.

Dont be a "food coordinator", be a caterer and do all food, or none.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Why are you cooking if you are a party planner?  Planners plan cooks cook.  I am a certified event planner, in that capacity I plan an event and don't have time to cook and serve.  Listen to Buba and walk away.


----------

